# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

*Caithness Courier headlines for June 5, 2013*
*TWO* well-known Caithness shops are to close today with the loss of 18 jobs.  The demise of D. R. Simpson in Wick and Jim Bews in Thurso was yesterday described as a very sad loss and one which could impact on the town centres and the local economy.  Businessman David Moss who owns both shops, confirmed they would be closing and blamed the decision on difficult trading conditions changing retail trends and banks.

*THE* last rites have been performed on Icetech freezer firm in Castletown after attempts to find a buyer for the failed firm, proved fruitless.  Glasgow-based chartered accountants, Campbell Dallas, yesterday confirmed the application to formally wind up the business, was granted at the Court of Session in Edinburgh on May 31.

*PRESSURE* is building for politicians north and south of the border to introduce sanctions to safeguard air links between the Highlands and London.  Steps for Holyrood and Westminster to tackle the fall-out from Flybes sale of its Gatwick runway slots to easyJet for £20 million, have been outlined to UK transport minister Patrick McLoughlin and his Scottish counterpart, Keith Brown.

*RESIDENTS* in Keiss have welcomed confirmation that the village is no longer being looked at as a potential site for a new electricity-switching station.  There had been a major backlash over SHE Transmissions outline interest in the ground at Longreen for the new plant which is part of the upgrade of the National Grid to pave the way for the large-scale green energy schemes due to come on stream in the far north over the next decade.

*THE* issue of boy racers has reappeared in Thurso with one Highland councillor missing out on sleep because of them.  Landward councillor Willie Mackay and his wife Glynis were babysitting for a family member on Saturday night in Robert Dick Place.  But the family got no sleep until after 2am on Sunday morning as boy racers used the 150 yard stretch of road as if it was a Grand Prix circuit.

*A RARE* duck which took up temporary residence in Caithness has been causing a flutter among local birdwatchers on its latest visit to the county.  The lesser scaup drake was spotted at St Johns Pool, beside St Johns Loch, Dunnet, on May 10, although it appears his three-week stay has now ended.

*FOUR* Caithness sides secured quarter final berths in the CDFS Highland Amateur Cup following Saturdays action-packed third round ties.  Pride of place goes to Acks who scored their second successive win in Orkney after coming from behind to win versus high-flying Kirkwall Rovers.  There were also impressive wins on the road for Wick Groats and Staxigoe United. while Pentland United progressed with a 5-0 romp at home to Wick Thistle.  The countys two other standard-bearers, John O Groats and Lybster, both went out, but only after close-run affairs in Golspie and Invergordon, respectively.

----------

